# Development Environment for Monitoring,



## حامد الحلي العراقي (30 أغسطس 2015)

It is very important to monitor and test the
operation of Programmable Logic Controller (PLC) in real
time (online). There are many conventional, but expensive
monitoring systems for PLC, such as Supervisory Control
and Data Acquisition (SCADA) systems, software and
hardware simulators (or debuggers), etc. This paper
proposes a user friendly and cost-effective development
environment for monitoring and data acquisition of
applications with PLC. The purpose of this solution is to
simulate the process which is controlled by the PLC.


----------

